# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë është e rëndësishme mos harrojmë në jetë?

## zogu dukagjinas

...mos harro... se jeta eshte e gjate !!

...mos harro... se zemra flet pa fjale !!

...mos harro... se dashuria eshte guxim !!

...mos harro... se ti je locka e shpirtit tim !!

Ketooo e shume e shume te tjera qe mund ti sillni ju !!

----------


## zogu kosovar

...mos harro...se koha nuk te pret.

...mos harro... se duhani e demton seriozisht shendetin.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

...mos harro... se dashuria ime per ty nuk do te mbaroje KURRE !!

----------


## zogu kosovar

...mos harro...dashuria e mposht parane.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

...mos harro... se edhe e keqja ka kufijte e saj !!

----------


## zogu kosovar

...mos harro..se zogu dukagjinas eshte me i miri ne forum

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

...mos harroni... se zogu kosovar ciceron me se embeli se gjithe zogjet e tjere !!

----------


## zogu kosovar

...mos harro...se dashuria nuk blihet me para

----------


## nihilist

mos harro...se jepet vetem me qera!! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

...mos harro... se dashura s'ka kufij !!

----------


## toni007

...mos harro... se njehere jetohet

...mos harro... se per çfare lufton

...mos harro...se dashuria mbizoteron

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Shume te bukura toni !!

...mos harro... se beteja eshte pjese e luftes !!

...mos harro... se lufta eshte pjese e jetes !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

...mos harro... se vetem dashuria e arrin KULMIN E BOTES !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

...mos harro... qe kurre te mos thuash kurre !!

...mos haroo... se duhet te jesh krenar pse je shqitar !!

----------


## lisa12

Mos harro se se nena eshte e para,dhe e dyta je ti

Mos se si Atdheu yne ska asje vend tjeter ne bote.

----------


## toni007

...mos harro... se ke nje atdhe.

----------


## Endless

..................


Mos harroni ta fshini kete postim! U bera pishman!

----------


## lisa12

Mos tjua haje qeni shkopin

Mos ja bej tjetrit gropen se do biesh vete brenda

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

...mos harro... se sa te rrosh do te mesosh !!

----------


## zogu kosovar

...mos harro...se dituria ska moshe.

----------

